# 17 1/2 year old miniature schnauzer



## Runestone (Jan 7, 2007)

Zachary, affectionately known as Ironman, has had some major health issues for the past 7 years. He is on heart medication, has vestibular disease and pancreatitis. He also has seizures which thankfully don't last long.
He still eats with gusto and manages to get himself around with his limited vision. 
winter is hard on him because getting outside in the cold is difficult. He doesn't have any fat on his body anymore so wears a coat all the time.

We are now seeing his leg strength diminishing probably because he's not getting much exercise outside. 

For all of you with older dogs, is there anything in particular you feed or do that would help with his strength? 

He still is a happy old fellow and most days greets me at the door so if there is anything I can do to help him out, I'd like to try.
In the meantime, hug your old dogs for me...and wish Zachary more good days than bad.
Thank you


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Just in case the old fellow is having arthrits issues, maybe consider a glucosamine supplement? Since he is small, you could fill your tub with warm water and hold him so he can paddle; water therapy might help with his leg strength.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Swimming is a great idea Becca!...But only if he would enjoy that. 17-1/2 is long time  That is where Shep was and he was a 50lb. If he likes water I think Becca's idea of taking him swimming is excellent both physically and mentally for him. It seems like when they get to be this age the only thing we can do is keep them comfortable. 
People start to loose muscle too when they get that old. Sometimes it's just time to rest and enjoy. So make sure that he enjoys everything he does! Runestone ... you have been a Godsend here for us that have lost our soulmates. I hope you can find the same comfort in the articles you have posted that I did.  Please picture me holding your hand, and giving you strength, when Ironman shows signs of decline. He sounds like a tough old doggie   Sorry to ramble.


----------



## Runestone (Jan 7, 2007)

Unfortunately, Zachary hates the water. I have started him on some glucosomine which I hope will help a bit. I'm afraid it's just his age catching up to him. 
Minelson, I'm glad that the articles I post have helped  and thank you for your support. Any of us with senior animals know that this time eventually comes but it doesn't make it easier.
In the meantime, I'll spoil my old guy as much as I can...


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

You might call the vet and see if it is time for tramadol or something, in case it is a pain thing. A dog will be hesitant to get up or put weight on his legs if he is having arthritic changes. My beloved CJ was on Rimadyl for a bit, and then something stronger that started with a P, I don't recall what it was.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

beccachow said:


> You might call the vet and see if it is time for tramadol or something, in case it is a pain thing.


I agree.
Over 17 is a wonderful age. You have loved this dog and cared for him well. You are a good doggie parent, and he has obviously had a good life.


----------



## Runestone (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions. The last vet visit, I did ask about something for pain when I told him Zach was very slow to get up or lie down. He was very reluctant to prescribe anything because of Zach's heart condition and his other health issues. I will ask again..
Does anyone know about dog massage techniques? I wonder if that might be an option for Zach?


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

You can find info on dog massage. TTouch For Your Dog, by Linda Tellington-Jones would be good place to start. She describes what different techniques do. I would start on his ears. From the base, gently pull up to the tip. Do this all over each ear. Most dogs love to have the base of the ear rubbed in little circles. The ears have reflex points for the whole body.


----------



## Runestone (Jan 7, 2007)

I started Zachary on liquid glucosamine so hopefully it will bring him some relief when it kicks in. 
With his heart medications, which include lasix, he needs to pee alot. Most of the time, it's not a problem to get him outside. I treat him like a puppy - the minute he stands up, he goes out. Unfortunately, there are times when he sleeps right through the need. So yesterday, while he didn't have a bath, I did stand him up to his belly in nice warm water to clean him up. He seemed to like that alot.
Maura-I do massage his ears, and you are right, he does enjoy it.

Today, it's fairly warm outside (+3 C) and no wind. I think I'll get him outside in the front yard - maybe he'll enjoy some different smells and sights.
Old dogs...you just have to love them don't you?


----------

